# Vancouver Hotel to Airport ?



## Cruiser Too (Apr 8, 2014)

Greetings!

Which of the following hotels, provide the easiest/cheapest transportation to YVR ?  

Residence Inn Vancouver Downtown 1234 Hornby Street Vancouver, BC
Renaissance Vancouver Harbourside 1133 West Hastings Street, BC
Vancouver Marriott Pinnacle Downtown 1128 West Hastings Street, BC
We'll be walking with wheeled-suitcases to the Skytrain (Canada Line???) so walking distance will be a factor.

I tried to use the  "Trip Planner" on Vancouver TransLink site but had questions like; what is: "Adult Fare $4.00 Conc. Fair: $2.75".

Another question:
I'm offered two drop-off locations at YVR.
I suppose this has to do with the airline we're flying out with ???

TIA !!!

Doug


----------



## kalima (Apr 8, 2014)

*hmm*

Cant answer your question about those hotels...but when I have flown from YVR (Vancouver)...the hotel had a free shuttle to pick up and drop off etc...a cab is only $10-$15 to the hotels near the airport...the hotels I have been to were nothing to do with timeshares...just nearest to the airport. All I did was Google the closest hotel to YVR...it was so cheap! Included a quicky breakfast and free airport shuttle...was only around $100.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 9, 2014)

kalima said:


> Cant answer your question about those hotels...but when I have flown from YVR (Vancouver)...the hotel had a free shuttle to pick up and drop off etc...a cab is only $10-$15 to the hotels near the airport...the hotels I have been to were nothing to do with timeshares...just nearest to the airport. All I did was Google the closest hotel to YVR...it was so cheap! Included a quicky breakfast and free airport shuttle...was only around $100.



Thanks Kalima !

Two of these hotels are near Canada Place where cruise ships dock.
The other is closer to Granview? Island.

Over 100 "views" and you're the only one who responded.

I'm hoping a resident of Vancouver will pop in.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Doug,

On foot, all three hotels are about 10-15 minutes or so away from the Canada Line.

The Renaissance and the Pinnacle Hotels are both on West Hastings and only a few steps away from each other.   They are the same walking distance to Waterfront Station,  it is the main hub for where all the Skytrain lines meet.   The one that takes you to YVR is the Canada Line.    

Residence Inn is closer to Granville Island but not an easy walk if you plan to visit Granville Island.   To get to the Canada Line, you would walk about 10 minutes east on Davie to the Yale-town Roundhouse Station.     

Concession fare is the cost to ride for children, students with valid passes,  and seniors over 65.   Also, from the start of service until 6:30pm, zone fares will apply.   If you are planning to get to YVR during the day, it will cost you the three zone fare of $5.50 per rider each way.   If you are taking the Canada Line from YVR into Vancouver downtown, there is an additional surcharge of $5 so the total would be $10.50 per rider each way.   Just to give you a bit of perspective, a one way cab from downtown to YVR would probably be about $30- $35 depending on traffic.  

Hope that helps,

Susan

Edited to add:  If you are taking Canada Line to YVR, you will get off at the last station called YVR-Airport Station.   There is an overpass directly into the airport and from there, you can branch off into either the Domestic or International terminals.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 9, 2014)

Ahhhh... at last: A Canadian and a _Vancouvian _to booth !!!  

Thanks for your through reply Susan !!!

We're getting off a cruise in Vancouver and plan to spend an extra three days there.  
Been in Vancouver a few times and love it, love it, love it !!! 

Unfortunately... our ship won't be docking at _Canada Place_ 
It's at the "other" pier... think it starts with the letter "B".
I believe it's in an industrial area and quite a hike to the main entrance.
So... I'm thinking a cab (which I believe leaves from pier-side) to our hotel.
Wha'cha think ?

Re: Concession fare
Will my Driver's License be adequate proof of my seniority ?

Thanks... Doug  




cdn_traveler said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> On foot, all three hotels are about 10-15 minutes or so away from the Canada Line.
> 
> ...


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 9, 2014)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Ahhhh... at last: A Canadian and a _Vancouvian _to booth !!!
> 
> Thanks for your through reply Susan !!!
> 
> ...



On the senior discount:  When using BC ferries, we have been told the senior discount is only for Canadians.  There is a ID card that is required and you can only get those as a BC resident.  As US citizens, we have paid the full fare.   I don't know if this applies to the transit or not.  

Sue


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 9, 2014)

sue1947 said:


> On the senior discount:  When using BC ferries, we have been told the senior discount is only for Canadians.  There is a ID card that is required and you can only get those as a BC resident.  As US citizens, we have paid the full fare.   I don't know if this applies to the transit or not.  Sue



*Booo !!!!*
Say it isn't so Canadian Susan.

Thanks for popping in Seattle Sue.


----------



## qb_bc (Apr 9, 2014)

Doug.Kaya said:


> *Booo !!!!*
> Say it isn't so Canadian Susan.
> 
> Thanks for popping in Seattle Sue.



TransLink fares apply to all seniors 65 and over. The discount on BC ferries applies only to BC seniors that have the gold card or current replacement.

Sort of like US National Parks senior, and many other prices, only applying to US residents. I figure it is sort of fair because that isn't where I pay my taxes☺


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 9, 2014)

qb_bc said:


> TransLink fares apply to all seniors 65 and over. The discount on BC ferries applies only to BC seniors that have the gold card or current replacement.
> 
> Sort of like US National Parks senior, and many other prices, only applying to US residents. I figure it is sort of fair because that isn't where I pay my taxes☺



Thanks for your help qb_bc !!!
Appreciate it very much.

D


----------



## gomo2010 (Apr 10, 2014)

All three of those hotels are within a walking distance, but it is not a short distance.  The Marriott Pinancle will be the closets.  If you are open to other hotels close to Canada Line stations let me know and I will do some research for you as I live in Metro Vancouver.  You are arriving at Ballantyne Pier.  Do take a cab from the pier as once you get out onto the streets it is not the best part of Vancouver to be in.

You're saying a few days, was there anything else your wondering about in Metro Vancouver I can help you with?  I've done the Alaska Cruise several times and were leaving again in June with HAL.  Enjoy the cruise.

Gord


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 10, 2014)

gomo2010 said:


> All three of those hotels are within a walking distance, but it is not a short distance.  The Marriott Pinancle will be the closets.  If you are open to other hotels close to Canada Line stations let me know and I will do some research for you as I live in Metro Vancouver.  You are arriving at Ballantyne Pier.  Do take a cab from the pier as once you get out onto the streets it is not the best part of Vancouver to be in.
> 
> You're saying a few days, was there anything else your wondering about in Metro Vancouver I can help you with?  I've done the Alaska Cruise several times and were leaving again in June with HAL.  Enjoy the cruise.
> Gord



Hi GoMo2010 

So you're estimating the Marriott Pinnacle is a shorter walk to the SkyTrain than the Residence Inn, eh ?

*Question about "zones":*
Most of our activities will be centered near Canada Place, etc.
Should we stay at Residence Inn... will they be in the same "zone" ??

Thanks for offering assistance other accommodations but I'm sticking with Marriott properties due to "perks" I receive as a guest. 

I'll heed your advice regarding a cab from Ballantyne Pier !

Doug


----------



## gomo2010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Doug:
I estimate you are about 5-6 blocks from the Marriott to Waterfront Station where you will catch the Canada Line to YVR.  There not real short blocks but certainly duable.  Go East on Hastings till Granville then North on Granville one short downhill block to the station.
Hopefully you get a room facing north or west as those are the most scenic if your a few stories up at the hotel.
You were saying most of your activities are around Canada Place?  What did you have in mind as I'm trying to think what is around there.
Feel free to ask away any other questions
Gord


----------



## gomo2010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Doug:
Sorry forgot to mention in my other posts, yes taxis are available just outside the door at Ballantyne pier so that is the least of your worries.  LOL!
Gord.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 11, 2014)

gomo2010 said:


> Hi Doug:
> Sorry forgot to mention in my other posts, yes taxis are available just outside the door at Ballantyne pier so that is the least of your worries.  LOL!
> Gord.



Cool !!!!!!!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 11, 2014)

gomo2010 said:


> Hi Doug:
> I estimate you are about 5-6 blocks from the Marriott to Waterfront Station where you will catch the Canada Line to YVR.  There not real short blocks but certainly duable.  Go East on Hastings till Granville then North on Granville one short downhill block to the station.
> Hopefully you get a room facing north or west as those are the most scenic if your a few stories up at the hotel.
> You were saying most of your activities are around Canada Place?  What did you have in mind as I'm trying to think what is around there.
> ...



Hi Gord !

*Question about SkyTrain "zones":*
If we stayed at Residence Inn... will it be in the same "zone" 
as the area around Water-Front Station ???
This would be a determining factor whether to consider the Residence Inn or not.

By mentioning out "activities are around Canada Place", I should have 
said Waterfront Station, GasTown... ChinaTown, Shopping/Dining around 
the Robson St area... Stanley Park, SeaBus to North Vancouver, etc. etc.
Wherever the wind or inclination may take us


----------



## gomo2010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Doug:
Anything within Vancouver City Limits is one zone.  You should be OK unless your talking Burnaby or Richmond.  Good on the areas you mentioned as that is the bulk of the downtown core and you can keep yourself busy for a long time down there.
If you do take the sea bus to the north shore that will take you into a second zone fare.  I do recommend taking the sea bus as it is a nice trip across the Inlet on a good day. You might want to walk up to Lonsdale Quay only a few minute walk from the sea bus terminal and grab a bite to eat or drink.  On a nice day it's a great place just to sit outside and watch the ships in the inlet.
BTW if you are on Robson Street you might see a movie star as that is one of there favorite areas when in town.

Hopefully this link works for you, it is a map of the zone regions in Metro Vancouver.  Any other questions feel free to ask
Gord
http://www.translink.ca/en/Fares-and-Passes/Fare-Zone-Map.aspx


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 13, 2014)

gomo2010 said:


> Hi Doug:
> Anything within Vancouver City Limits is one zone.  You should be OK unless your talking Burnaby or Richmond.  Good on the areas you mentioned as that is the bulk of the downtown core and you can keep yourself busy for a long time down there.
> If you do take the sea bus to the north shore that will take you into a second zone fare.  I do recommend taking the sea bus as it is a nice trip across the Inlet on a good day. You might want to walk up to Lonsdale Quay only a few minute walk from the sea bus terminal and grab a bite to eat or drink.  On a nice day it's a great place just to sit outside and watch the ships in the inlet.
> BTW if you are on Robson Street you might see a movie star as that is one of there favorite areas when in town.     Hopefully this link works for you, it is a map of the zone regions in Metro Vancouver.  Any other questions feel free to ask   Gord
> http://www.translink.ca/en/Fares-and-Passes/Fare-Zone-Map.aspx



Thanks for the world of information Gord !!!
Appreciate you taking the time to help.

doug


----------

